# Member of the Month



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Right, sorry if this has been covered before, but I thought a 'Member of the Month' special would be a good idea for UKM.

This would be to recognise a particular member be it for their achievements either personally, competition wise, or being a generally helpful fellow for that month.

This could be decided by the Mods or a Poll perhaps?

Criteria would be that they have to be a Gold member and maybe Reps given for that month, based on actual BB advice, personal achievements or how well they done in a comp or prep etc.

Not repped because they have posted a chick with the best ass ever (although don't stop doing this&#8230 

Also to add a wee motivator a think the board sponsors could award free supps to the recognised member. i.e. 2.5kg bag of protein etc. (something decent anyways).

There could also be a sub section for this with the member and why they achieved 'MOTH' lol.

What do you all think? Either shoot me down, or maybe agree? @Katy

I am off to the gym and then for a haircut, will check back later :cool2:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's been tried before. Maybe it might work again but if relying on members voting it would depend on how big a 'crew' you were in...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Already been done.... ages ago. Then it stopped.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Already been done , failed.

Would be worse this time , because if you didn't vote milky. you'd be banned :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

It was a good thing IMO but other things got in the way and it fizzled out.

I would be happy to see it return :thumbup1:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

How would these achievements be measured and who would set the standards? Im not sure how it worked/will work seeing as everyones has a varied opinion on what is helpfull or a comendable achievement


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Too much buggery goes on on this forum it to be a true reflection imo as its just a glorified popularity contest

Popular members will get tge vote while other members who fly under the radar and give and sound advice on a consistent basis without ruffling feathers. Or those who have made tremendous progress will be over looked


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Breda said:


> Too much buggery goes on on this forum it to be a true reflection imo as its just a glorified popularity contest
> 
> Popular members will get tge vote while other members who fly under the radar and give and sound advice on a consistent basis without ruffling feathers. Or those who have made tremendous progress will be over looked


Very true mate. There were some right dodgy winners in the past...http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/prize-draw/153763-previous-prize-draw-winners.html


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> Too much buggery goes on on this forum it to be a true reflection imo as its just a glorified popularity contest
> 
> Popular members will get tge vote while other members who fly under the radar and give and sound advice on a consistent basis without ruffling feathers. Or those who have made tremendous progress will be over looked


Actually mate a lot of the unsung hero's got a vote, it wasn't purely on popularity, it was based on advice and general helpfulness.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Actually mate a lot of the unsung hero's got a vote, it wasn't purely on popularity, it was based on advice and general helpfulness.


Who made the nominations and drew the votes?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Too much buggery goes on on this forum it to be a true reflection imo as its just a glorified popularity contest
> 
> Popular members will get tge vote while other members who fly under the radar and give and sound advice on a consistent basis without ruffling feathers. Or those who have made tremendous progress will be over looked


I won - woohoo I'm popular :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Actually mate a lot of the unsung hero's got a vote, it wasn't purely on popularity, it was based on advice and general helpfulness.


There were one or two unsung heroes and popular members who deserved it for sure, not begrudging anyone but on the whole it seemed like a popularity contest.

In my opinion of course


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Who made the nominations and drew the votes?


Members nominated people and the MOD team and admin made the decision.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I won - woohoo I'm popular :lol:


Notice my name not on the list and my current stance


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> I won - woohoo I'm popular :lol:


More popular than me. I never won nor got nominated as far as I remember lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Very true mate. There were some right dodgy winners in the past...http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/prize-draw/153763-previous-prize-draw-winners.html


The Ultimate Warrior! He was a regular poster when I first joined. Ah, how I miss his bellendness.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

It might drive @jon-kent to suicide


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> More popular than me. I never won nor got nominated as far as I remember lol


You're welcome


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

resten said:


> It might drive @jon-kent to suicide


He's got beard of the month nailed down though. Maybe his prize could be moustache cream and a beard comb.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> You're welcome


I do instantly feel more popular  thank u dr m


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I think it's a great idea & the winner could have one of the UKM T shirts.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> The Ultimate Warrior! He was a regular poster when I first joined. Ah, how I miss his bellendness.


He's on another forum I use he is a decent guy :whistling:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

ewen said:


> He's on another forum I use he is a decent guy :whistling:


He did make me laugh! Came out with some funny shizz!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Very true mate. There were some right dodgy winners in the past...http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/prize-draw/153763-previous-prize-draw-winners.html


particularly poor showing in October


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> He's on another forum I use he is a decent guy :whistling:


wasn't he jay paycheck before that?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> particularly poor showing in October


One was deserved .


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

ewen said:


> One was deserved .


Never knew you to be so opinionated until these last couple days


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Just now trying to take some pictures to show mine at its best. Will Member of the Month be based on width or length or some other criteria??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Never knew you to be so opinionated until these last couple days


Back on the gear lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Kazza61 said:


> Just now trying to take some pictures to show mine at its best. Will Member of the Month be based on width or length or some other criteria??


In the past it varied from month to month. October was judged on pure hugeness whist June was judged on comedy value:whistling:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> It might drive @jon-kent to suicide


From winning too much ?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> From winning too much ?


 :lol: touché good sir


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> :lol: touché good sir


Get ****ed


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> The Ultimate Warrior! He was a regular poster when I first joined. Ah, how I miss his bellendness.


I dont


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> How would these achievements be measured and who would set the standards? Im not sure how it worked/will work seeing as everyones has a varied opinion on what is helpfull or a comendable achievement


true, this would need to be done via a panel (mods) maybe this isn't feasible...


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Breda said:


> Too much buggery goes on on this forum it to be a true reflection imo as its just a glorified popularity contest
> 
> Popular members will get tge vote while other members who fly under the radar and give and sound advice on a consistent basis without ruffling feathers. Or those who have made tremendous progress will be over looked


very true also, that is why I think something should be in place to recognise those who put a lot of effort into this forum and BB. I agree a lot goes missed with all the fkery going on, that is why this would need to be done via a panel probably the mods are best placed to see to it that only those that deserve it, get it!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

I think that this would also motivate the older/senior/more experienced members to come out of the dark and give good solid decent advice based on years of experience.

as at the moment I only see mainly new members advising new members, which aint right, is it!!??

just think it would be nice.

we could learn from the mistakes made before and surely, if the time could be put in, make this happen?

it would be a nice edition and also something to put on the home page, as I also feel that could be renovated a bit...... (sorry) but anyone new popping in wont have much of a clue about the site and will mainly see the popular threads full of fvkery :lol:

just my thoughts guys

PS this site is awesome! I love it, hence why I am coming forward with suggestions. maybe a bad thing or not I don't know. :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> I think that this would also motivate the older/senior/more experienced members to come out of the dark and give good solid decent advice based on years of experience.
> 
> as at the moment I only see mainly new members advising new members, which aint right, is it!!??
> 
> ...


All forums go thro peaks and troughs mate, l have noticed it over the yrs, people come and go, then come back..

We still have a lot of great guys on here, still help a lot of people.

Answer me this tho, a new member joins, tries to give some advice etc and every fu8ker jumps on them " prove it " etc and there gone.... One example being Lorenzo Becker, he joined, every one called bullsh*t, he posted a pic with UKM written on his forearm, hardly a warm welcome, how do we stop that ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Check & verify ip.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Milky said:


> One example being Lorenzo Becker, he joined, every one called bullsh*t, he posted a pic with UKM written on his forearm, hardly a warm welcome, how do we stop that ?


Are you referring to his comeback a couple of months back? I know he got slated first time around when he was younger but please tell me this hasn't happened again!

Guy is a legend and has motivated me so much over the years. We would be lucky to have him on our boards.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

@tamara

ignore this thread, the title's a bit misleading, it doesn't mean what you think


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ohno said:


> @tamara
> 
> ignore this thread, the title's a bit misleading, it doesn't mean what you think it does


loving your work


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> loving your work


x2, very nice good sir


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I thought member of the month was to celebrate every member for different reasons not because person A has given the best bb advice over person B that gives good advice and adds some humor .


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I liked it. Gave a chance to say some nice words about another human being. And wins them some protein of something, as well :lol:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> loving your work


rather good eh


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

This should be a no brainer really as all the advice I give especially weekends I should win hands down,,,tho it should be member of the year


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> This should be a no brainer really as all the advice I give especially weekends I should win hands down,,,tho it should be member of the year


Yup, I agree esp your posts at 3 in the morning, always clear & to the point!! :lol:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Yup, I agree esp your posts at 3 in the morning, always clear & to the point!! :lol:


hehe mate im lost why I do it and end up checking in the morning hoping im not getting negs,,,

Once the wine goes in im a goner,,,must be more active cells in an unused prison than my brain,,,,,,years of raving lol

Last thing I would do is insult anyone in life and on here tho I just ramble on once I get drink into me,,,


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

We used to do this. We have a whole sub-forum for it in the 'about' section called 'Prize Draw' and here's where we explained it:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/prize-draw/135042-uk-muscle-monthly-prize-draw.html

It sort of fizzled out in the end. We are happy to bring it back but as it didn't really work out last time we would welcome any suggestions from you guys about how you think it should work.

Regarding the OP, I personally don't think that it should only be for GOLD members. We have a lot of BRONZE and SILVER members who make amazing achievements; not always in physique and growth but in determination and/or overcoming serious health problems. I think they deserve recognition.

If you guys really want this then start a thread to discuss how you think it should work. We're happy to follow your lead...espeically as it would be a member led competition. It would be nice for you all to take ownership of it


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Maybe we could all sort something out for Alan? Just as a one off & to encourage him & let him know we're all thinking of him.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Katy said:


> We used to do this. We have a whole sub-forum for it in the 'about' section called 'Prize Draw' and here's where we explained it:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/prize-draw/135042-uk-muscle-monthly-prize-draw.html
> 
> ...


Hi Katy, thanks for the reply.

Maybe some of the guys who were involved the last time round can propose how this can work.

We can also review how this managed to fizzle out and try and improve the process so that there is less chance of that happening again?

Then at least we would have a starting point. As i have no idea at the moment how all this would work.

I would like to see something like this, as like you say there are many people on here who i think should get recognised for their achievements and it would be nice to see that back again.

I have only been on here a couple of months, so i dont have any real experience in how this would work or what the criteira would be.

I definately agree that it should be open to all members, depending on how it progresses there could even be one for each level of membership.

Managing it will be the challenge.

How would we go about getting some of the board sponsors involved, if they would be willing to part with some free prizes for those who are chosen?

Would we need to get a mod on board with this project as to make certain site changes/workflows regarding site permissions?

Would there need to be a request for change submitted? 

I would like to be part of this if a can, so anyone willing to step forward together and see this put back in place?? :thumb:

cheers


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Maybe I'm just a grumpy ****er... but really, what's the point in it all. What does the forum gain from it... do the winners even care for more than 2 minutes?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Maybe I'm just a grumpy ****er... but really, what's the point in it all. What does the forum gain from it... do the winners even care for more than 2 minutes?


i see why it fizzled out last time :lol:

if that is the way most feel, then i guess there aint no point.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Maybe I'm just a grumpy ****er... but really, what's the point in it all. What does the forum gain from it... do the winners even care for more than 2 minutes?


You are grumpy....If I won I would be rubbing it in everyones face for a good month (mainly @R0BLET's), bragging rights don't come easy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> Hi Katy, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Maybe some of the guys who were involved the last time round can propose how this can work.
> 
> ...


Well, I think that some reasons that it fizzled out was that sometimes people didn't vote and also the system wasn't efficient which added too much to my workload; I had to filter through pages of banter to establish who have been voted for and how many times. So that system would need to change...it was so inefficient and I just didn't have the time.

Regarding donations from sponsors...that's something that Lorian and I would need to manage. And we're happy to do that. It's the voting system that would need to be improved IMO.

The site permissions wouldn't need to be amended. We'd just have a section for it which already exists.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> You are grumpy....If I won I would be rubbing it in everyones face for a good month (mainly @R0BLET's), bragging rights don't come easy


You ain't rubbing it in my face again, well, not until you shave at least :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> You ain't rubbing it in my face again, well, not until you shave at least :lol:


Stop quoting your Mrs...... im still putting antiseptic on my scratch marks!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Aint no sponsors on here giving away free protein :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Stop quoting your Mrs...... im still putting antiseptic on my scratch marks!!


Mate, that was the cat you tried to fùck.... I'd go and get a TB jab or something :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> i see why it fizzled out last time :lol:
> 
> if that is the way most feel, then i guess there aint no point.


Maybe we should have a vote to see if we what to vote for MOM then :lol:


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Katy said:


> Well, I think that some reasons that it fizzled out was that sometimes people didn't vote and also the system wasn't efficient which added too much to my workload; I had to filter through pages of banter to establish who have been voted for and how many times. So that system would need to change...it was so inefficient and I just didn't have the time.
> 
> Regarding donations from sponsors...that's something that Lorian and I would need to manage. And we're happy to do that. It's the voting system that would need to be improved IMO.
> 
> The site permissions wouldn't need to be amended. We'd just have a section for it which already exists.


Thanks again Katy. I have put up a poll to gauge interest.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> Thanks again Katy. I have put up a poll to gauge interest.


Fab...always nice to hear of members being proactive in making this forum what they want it to be


----------

